# HD Using Coax?



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

My neighbor asked me to help her select and install a new TV. My experience is with DTV, she has Dish. It appears to be a simple configuration, replace the small existing TV with a new 40 - 48" flat screen. However, when Dish installed her system she wanted the receiver to be located on a wall where there was a network junction box and the TV on the opposite wall. I have not looked closely at the configuration yet but it appears there are 3 coax between the dish and the receiver then 1 coax from the receiver to the TV. Replacing the old TV will be simple enough but will she receive HD using coax between the receiver and TV instead of HDMI? Are TV manufacturers phasing out coax connectors? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

What model receiver does she have? HD cannot be through a coaxial cable.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

SmokemanGRP said:


> My neighbor asked me to help her select and install a new TV. My experience is with DTV, she has Dish. It appears to be a simple configuration, replace the small existing TV with a new 40 - 48" flat screen. However, when Dish installed her system she wanted the receiver to be located on a wall where there was a network junction box and the TV on the opposite wall. I have not looked closely at the configuration yet but it appears there are 3 coax between the dish and the receiver then 1 coax from the receiver to the TV. Replacing the old TV will be simple enough but will she receive HD using coax between the receiver and TV instead of HDMI? Are TV manufacturers phasing out coax connectors? Thanks in advance for your help.


She needs 5 RCA cables for Component/audio or a HDMI cable run through the walls to get HD on the new TV.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks guys, I'll let her know the best route would be to move the Dish box or stick with SD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

what the "dish box " model she have ?


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

[email protected] Network said:


> What model receiver does she have? HD cannot be through a coaxial cable.


Of course HD can be through a coax cable. Ever hear of the cable company? They're not just sending one channel, they're sending *all* the channels through that coaxial cable. Modern coax has at least 1GB of bandwidth. That's more than enough to carry the 66Mbps payload of uncompressed 1080i. And my rooftop antenna delivers HD to my receiver via coaxial cable as well. And what is that cable coming down from the roof from your dish called? Oh, yeah. That's coaxial, too. And they all carry HD.

What you meant to say is that Dish receivers do not deliver HD to televisions via coaxial cable. AFAIK, no receivers do. But this is not a technical issue or a limitation of coaxial cable. It is, rather, a legal issue.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

sregener said:


> Of course HD can be through a coax cable. Ever hear of the cable company?


Neither DISH nor DIRECTV receivers can send modulated HD like the cable company does. You may have noticed that cable boxes don't connect via coax to the TV.

HD modulators are still prohibitively expensive for the typical consumer.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm guessing you're looking at a backfeeding situation and that's why there are so many cables.

Much more needs to be known about the receiver and where the cables are attached to make an educated guess.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

sregener said:


> Of course HD can be through a coax cable. Ever hear of the cable company? They're not just sending one channel, they're sending *all* the channels through that coaxial cable. Modern coax has at least 1GB of bandwidth. That's more than enough to carry the 66Mbps payload of uncompressed 1080i. And my rooftop antenna delivers HD to my receiver via coaxial cable as well. And what is that cable coming down from the roof from your dish called? Oh, yeah. That's coaxial, too. And they all carry HD.
> 
> What you meant to say is that Dish receivers do not deliver HD to televisions via coaxial cable. AFAIK, no receivers do. But this is not a technical issue or a limitation of coaxial cable. It is, rather, a legal issue.


While you're technically and certainly correct... I don't think this info does anything but confuse the original poster in this particular situation. Regardless of what is technically possible given the right equipment, the post from the DIRT rep is accurate in how it applies to all current Dish receivers.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

harsh said:


> I'm guessing you're looking at a backfeeding situation and that's why there are so many cables.
> 
> Much more needs to be known about the receiver and where the cables are attached to make an educated guess.


I'll get the specifics of her configuration this weekend then report back.

Thanks for everybody's help so far.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

While not coax, a pair of these works great getting HD from point A to point B, regardless of the wires you may or may not have.

http://www.actiontec.com/219.html

I used one for years with Dish and other systems. Saved me a ton on extra receiver fees. New price is pretty steep, but ebay deals can be found.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

For an all Dish solution doing whole house - your neighbor should consider the Hopper / Joey setup. Joeys will provide HD (via HDMI) as well as composite video / analog audio ..


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

scooper said:


> For an all Dish solution doing whole house - your neighbor should consider the Hopper / Joey setup. Joeys will provide HD (via HDMI) as well as composite video / analog audio ..


There are wireless Joeys as well.


----------



## SmokemanGRP (Dec 22, 2004)

I finally got a chance to go by my neighbor's and check out her configuration. She does not currently have any HD services from Dish. The receiver is a Dish322 and she has the Smart Pack. If she decides to upgrade we'll rework her configuration to either a Hopper / Joey setup or relocate the new receiver close enough to the TV to use an HDMI cable.

Thanks for everybody's help.


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

SmokemanGRP said:


> I finally got a chance to go by my neighbor's and check out her configuration. She does not currently have any HD services from Dish. The receiver is a Dish322 and she has the Smart Pack. If she decides to upgrade we'll rework her configuration to either a Hopper / Joey setup or relocate the new receiver close enough to the TV to use an HDMI cable.
> 
> Thanks for everybody's help.


Even the Hopper/Joey still needs a HDMI or component cable to the TV


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The Joey can be mounted fairly close to the TV.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Joeys are HDMI for HD - period. Composite video (SD) and analog / TOSLINK audio outputs also provided. Hoppers have component video feeds as well as HDMI.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The closest to her current 322 would be a VIP 222 - but that only supports HD at the receiver - the TV2 would be NTSC SD RF or composite video/analog audio.


----------

